# Wilting Clones?



## WHODAT (Mar 5, 2010)

it has been 48 hrs since i took my first clone. the clone has wilted from day 1. should i be concerned or is this normal?  temps are 78F   RH is 92percent


----------



## v35b (Mar 5, 2010)

I have read that they will wilt for the first few day's.

Good luck


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 5, 2010)

HI,

What cloning method are you using?  Are you misting them at all?  Are you using a humidity dome?  About the only way to keep clones from wilting is to spritz them with water frequently the first couple of days and use a humidity dome.  Even then sometimes they just wilt.  Dont give up though and mist them with water every few hours if you can and they'll probably start perking u pretty soon.  Often when cloning in soil or plugs clones can wilt and look like they're on death's door but somehow they usually make the slow crawl back to being healthy and perky and root nicely despite the stutter step...  It just takes a few days for some tiny root hairs to start forming on the stem to support the foliage.  The only way clones dont wilt for me is if I do the above or use my DIY clone bubbler.  Thats the one thing that the bubbler has over other methods imo, clones usually look just as perky and healthy going into the bubbler as they do coming out with roots.  

Happy Growing!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I've had them wilt for 4 days and bounce back...and everything DOS said!


----------



## GeezerBudd (Mar 5, 2010)

I had one wilt and him-haw around for 6 days-It is about ready for 12/12 right now.
Have Patience.
Cannabis is a very resilient plant.

Gb


----------

